# Ehr case 7240 magnum . ModuŁ model 112889a1 calibration



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello . I have problem with Case 7240 Magnum EHR module MODEL 112889A1 -my problem is with calibration procedure .If anyone from friends from that forum could help me I will be very gratefull .Maybe anyone had contents of RAM 27C256 from calibrated module ..? It is an urgent matter so I'm waiting for suggestions..I do not know whether this is a good part of forum if not please move in a good part .Regards owner21 from Poland


----------



## Vaidax (Oct 15, 2012)

i have TP3000


----------



## boudreaux (Oct 11, 2012)

owner21 said:


> Hello . I have problem with Case 7240 Magnum EHR module MODEL 112889A1 -my problem is with calibration procedure .If anyone from friends from that forum could help me I will be very gratefull .Maybe anyone had contents of RAM 27C256 from calibrated module ..? It is an urgent matter so I'm waiting for suggestions..I do not know whether this is a good part of forum if not please move in a good part .Regards owner21 from Poland


What questions do you have about calibration of hitch controller?


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

*NEW HOLLAND 8870A module *gearbox driver **

Hello After replacing dump in 27C256 & calibration module was wake up and working fine . I had another problem in New Holland 8870A in module *gearbox driver * I will be waiting for contact with anyone who have using module and want sell .. (I count for Forum users mr * boudreaux*-{thanks for helping hend} & others ..) Will be best if that module come from Canadian tractor version 8870A or 8670 Regards owner21 from Poland


----------



## syladi (Dec 4, 2014)

boudreaux said:


> What questions do you have about calibration of hitch controller?


Hi, i have the problem with calibration of hitch controller on my case 7210. First error was H-h now appears ]. and the hitch don't work. I found a right load sensor broken and i replaced but still does not work. Someone told me that there is a calibration procedure


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi SYLADI . Send mi in priv. Your email address -I will try to help You ...I will send few pages with procedure ...


----------



## ggabim (Sep 30, 2014)

H-h Short to 12 volt, raise coil driver circuit. HALT	Replace controller.

The problem is the controller.


----------



## luiggii79 (Jun 8, 2019)

owner21 said:


> Hello . I have problem with Case 7240 Magnum EHR module MODEL 112889A1 -my problem is with calibration procedure .If anyone from friends from that forum could help me I will be very gratefull .Maybe anyone had contents of RAM 27C256 from calibrated module ..? It is an urgent matter so I'm waiting for suggestions..I do not know whether this is a good part of forum if not please move in a good part .Regards owner21 from Poland


the calibration is stored on 93lc46 eeprom and the h code is hitch position circuit. check it the position potentiometer


----------



## Marianyzf (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I have this error code on my 7210. Can you help me solve it?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I haven't got the manual handy but as I recall that is a draft control signal,
you can try unpluging and cleaning and greasing the electrical connectors to and from the draft sensors on the lower link pins.
Replacing the sensors or eliminating them;
Draft Load Sensing Pin Elimination Kit


----------



## Ecuprogrammer (2 mo ago)

Hello please help me friend please upload me 1996 case tractor Magnum 7240 *Ehr* calibration eeprom 93cl86.big thnx


----------

